# Akron Water Shed



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can get a map of the land Ohio was given by the city of akron around lake ladue


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try the O.D.N.R website . or just search akron watershed map.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

search akron watershed and you will get the akron cities website and you will find the map there.


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

thank you very much


----------

